# M&P 9mm



## 44magFMJ (Aug 14, 2006)

Looking at possibly purchasing one of these with the slide safety. I see some without and was wonder which would be better. Why would one be better than the other? Personally, I like the idea of a slide safety & only reason I can see for not wanting one is to keep from snagging on a holster or clothing when drawing it out.

Did I miss anything or is that it?


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Personal preference... I opted for the no-safety model for my M&P. Almost none of my handguns have a safety (except my Sig P238)... most just have decockers. I look at it as an extra step that isn't needed if you practice the cardinal rules of handgun safety.

Some feel more comfortable having a safety... and that's fine, just train to always disengage it before firing. Some start out with safeties and move into non-safety models down the road. All personal preference.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

First off, the M&P pistol does not have a slide safety. The external safety is mounted on the frame. Some guns do have slide mounted external safeties (see the Beretta 92 series).

As for pistols having safeties, that is a mixed bag and is a very personal matter. For single actions such as the 1911 or the Browning Hi-Power design, I do want an external safety. For DAO pistols (Double Action Only), I never want an external safety. My carry stable has Glocks, M&P's, and Kahr's in it, with one Ruger LCP, and none of these have any external safeties. If I have to pull one of these guns and use it, I want the fewest things in my way to have to worry about. I just want to "pull and pull' (pull the gun and pull the trigger). These are fighting guns and that means get to fighting as fast as possible.


----------



## BigCityChief (Jan 2, 2013)

SouthernBoy said:


> First off, the M&P pistol does not have a slide safety. The external safety is mounted on the frame. Some guns do have slide mounted external safeties (see the Beretta 92 series).
> 
> As for pistols having safeties, that is a mixed bag and is a very personal matter. For single actions such as the 1911 or the Browning Hi-Power design, I do want an external safety. For DAO pistols (Double Action Only), I never want an external safety. My carry stable has Glocks, M&P's, and Kahr's in it, with one Ruger LCP, and none of these have any external safeties. If I have to pull one of these guns and use it, I want the fewest things in my way to have to worry about. I just want to "pull and pull' (pull the gun and pull the trigger). These are fighting guns and that means get to fighting as fast as possible.


Well said - I've subscribed to that line of thinking my whole adult life.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

BigCityChief said:


> Well said - I've subscribed to that line of thinking my whole adult life.


Thank you sir.

I know for some people, this can be a visceral topic and that is why it is entirely a matter of personal preference. For me as I said, should the need arise I want as little in the way of getting that gun into action as possible. That's how I train and that's how I carry. The M&P is a fine firearm and I own five of them. One is a 9mm Pro Series with the 4.25" barrel and it sees quite a bit of range time. These are solid and reliable pistols and with a proper holster, one that covers and protects the trigger, are excellent fighting sidearms.

In an extreme encounter, one is going to have enough to have to worry about in a very short and compressed amount of time. Worrying whether or not a safety is engaged and then fumbling with it is not something I want to do.


----------



## BigCityChief (Jan 2, 2013)

Absolutely - no argument with that!


----------



## shaolin (Dec 31, 2012)

I don't like a safety on my carry pistol and if does have one then I keep it off. In a true emergency I want a Glock/ S&W M&P/ Sig Sauer without a safety. I do however carry a S&W Shield & 3913 with a safety a bunch but like l said the safety is disengaged so I can focus on the threat not fumbling with a safety.


----------



## youngvet24 (Aug 21, 2013)

I becoming a believer of the manual safety is a mental crutch thing. After fumbling with my px4 im thinking of trading it for the m&p


----------



## Water-Man (Apr 28, 2008)

The manual safety is good for LE. Otherwise...........


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Well, that manual safety may prevent you from shooting yourself in the leg as well. It may or may not be a mental crutch thing, but if you shoot yourself in the leg it may be literal crutch thing. Just sayin.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

denner said:


> Well, that manual safety may prevent you from shooting yourself in the leg as well. It may or may not be a mental crutch thing, *but if you shoot yourself in the leg it may be literal crutch thing.* Just sayin.


There are two practices that can help reduce this to a very remote possibility. Train, train, train. And when not training, keep that gun in its holster unless and until you need to use it.


----------



## Sgt45 (Jun 8, 2012)

I like the safety on a 1911 and I practice drawing it and swiping the safety off in one motion. That said, I usually carry a M&P 9c. My more recent problem is the grip safety, not the slide safety and it comes from not getting a solid grip on the 1911. It doesn't happen often, but once is too many and yes practice, practice, practice.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

SouthernBoy said:


> There are two practices that can help reduce this to a very remote possibility. Train, train, train. And when not training, keep that gun in its holster unless and until you need to use it.


Agree!


----------



## fishing_5 (Oct 27, 2013)

What kind of ammo do you all use in the M&P9? What ammo not to use?


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

That pistol will digest just about anything. For CC, I like to use Speer Gold Dots, or Remington Golden Sabers.


----------



## fishing_5 (Oct 27, 2013)

berettatoter said:


> That pistol will digest just about anything. For CC, I like to use Speer Gold Dots, or Remington Golden Sabers.


What about the ammo that has a steel case such as the TulAmmo and other foreign ammo?


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

I would go with the no-safety version. It isn't necessary, and adds an unnecessary step to employing your weapon, which could cost you in the heat of the moment.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

fishing_5 said:


> What kind of ammo do you all use in the M&P9? What ammo not to use?


For practice work, I use Winchester White Box 115gr FMJ or reloads that I buy from a supplier in California. I have used some other stuff, but these two are the most common ones my 9mm M&P's Glocks see.

For carry ammo, my preferences are, in no particular order;

o Federal 124gr +P HST
o Federal 147gr +P HST
o Speer Gold Dot 124gr JHP


----------

